# How Many Thunderjet 500s ?????



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

How many cars (thunderjet 500) do you have that you run?? I just recently got back into HO slots and have gone a little overboard. I have 43 ( not bragging or complaining) all on NOS thunderjet chassis. 21 GTOs (my favorites), 4 Camaros, 4 67 chevelles, 6 Willys Gassers, 2 70 Chevelles, 1 Nova, 1 AC Cobra, 3 Corvettes, 1 Hemi Cuda Most of the bodies are Model Motoring or Johnny Lightning. I am really looking forward to the Dash Motor Sports Led Sleds.

Jerry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have probably between 250 and 300 "pancake" motor cars, including original Aurora Thunderjets, AFX, Magna-Traction, and Johnny Lightning and Auto World Thunderjets and X-Tractions. I just took a quick count, and about 140 are original Aurora Thunderjet chassis, including a few that need work or don't have bodies mounted yet. They all get track time, more or less--I have my layout sort of "landscaped" with HO scale train buildings and parking lots, and the Thunderjet-chassis cars are parked all over the place, so anytime I go to the basement I just grab a random car and run it. (AFXs and MTs are mostly in cases, just because there's not enough room to leave them ALL out.) Of course, some tend to be favorites and get run more than others...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Not nearly enough...
Because I am trying to buy more....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

all cars................tyco, afx, tomy, j.l.,dash motorsports...............980, but I did sell about 50 on fleabay a few weeks back.
and about 200-225 cars are bodies only
still, 6-7 hundred running cars..........(sometimes I feel retarded and want to just sell them all to see what I get, but I find so many cars I "can't get rid of")


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I have approx 60 tjet runners. About 20 of them have nos aurora chassis w/ the rest JL. I have approx 30 extra tjet bodies MM/JL mix. I have 12 release 1 JL tjets and 10 whites and limiteds that I don't run. Oh, and about 10 bodies from Dash w/ nos aurora/JL chassis mix. 

About 60 JL/XTs and 3 nos aurora chassis w/ JL bodies. 

About a 100 magnet cars. Mix of Tomy/Tyco/Mattel/MicroSCX. About 80 of 'em are F1/GTP cars and reside in display casses. 

And still buying... 

GP


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:jest: If you really must know.........Ive lost count !! :lol: LOL !! 



Neal :dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Between Aurora and JL... I have around 350 t-jets. 

My collection, in total, is over 1,200 cars. 
Every single one of them runs, most are mint to near mint condition. 

Gee... sounds kinda nuts, doesn't it? :freak: 

Good thing I have an understanding wife. :thumbsup:


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Around 500 cars here....more than half of them are pancakes

I run all of them too, as I'm more a collector than a racer...

And my wife is understanding too...and she doesn't know (and have to) how much it really costs me


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Only 20 T'jets here.... ( I'm confused )


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

hoslotfrance said:


> Only 20 T'jets here.... ( I'm confused )



Tu peux en effet.... RIRES

Tiens, c'est la première fois que je poste en français sur ce forum: amusant

Salut collègue :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have well over 200 JL T-Jets, and around 20 Model Motoring cars with the newer bodies, Love the '55s and Camaros... around 60 Old Aurora originals.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Tu peux poster aussi sur le forum Français (meme en Anglais si tu veux...!)

A+! (championnats d'Allemagne annulés....  )


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

My T'jets and Faller ! Don't cry , no rare colors under the paints....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I love Faller cars, I have about a dozen from different eras. Interesting company... first they started out with can motors, then lifted Aurora's pancake motor idea... Aurora could have sued but decided against it. Then Faller joined forces with Aurora a decade later.

Crazy. 

Great cars, great detail.. better, faster pancakes motors than Aurora. I guess it's from the bigger armatures they have. Kinda weird electric schemes on some of them tough.

If I'm not mistaking, I think I see a Bachmann in the mix... also a cool addition to an HO collecton. 

I'm mostly a collector but I have a box of runners I like to race. Most of my cars I just take out for Sunday drives once in a while. I'll clean them, tune them up and put them back into the cases. I like to run them about 10 laps each, every couple of months, maybe drag race a few of them for fun. It takes me a long time to go through each and every car in my collection.. and it takes longer all the time as the collection grows.


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

yes , the Howmet is a Bachmann on a T'jet chassis .

Faller are the fastest but good T'jets are just behind in the mirrors...  
1/ Faller 250 GTO NART
2/ Faller 250 GTO France
3/ T'jet GT40 Dubois Belgium
4/ T'jet Lola GT

We find a kind of balance in fitting T'jets with silicones. We race them very few because the handling is very poor on our tyco track (some steps with quick click joining)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I've opened a couple from each release (more from some releases, no real reason why) of the JL/RC/AW cars....so i have around 20 of both TJ500 and Xt's. I took one Tjet and frayed it out just for fun.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*45!*

I have about 45 Thunder Jet 500 cars that see a lot of track time. About 30 are original Aurora and the rest are LJ or R2.


----------

